# Street Dream Detail - Acura TL-S New Car Prep



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Acura TL type S in for a complete new car prep detail for a new owner who bought the car used.

I washed this car in the evening as it was cooler outside.

Wheels filthy before










Sonax applied to dry wheel... oooh I wish polishes turned red when to tell you when all the defects are gone, this should be a feature in every detail product.










After










Clayed the car and performed 2 IPA wipedowns before correction.

Owner asked for dealer sticker to be removed, I obliged maturely :drinking2:










This is a great way to have a new client never come back to you again for detail work...










Some 3M adhesive remove removed the residual glue










Finished (from after the polishing and LSP)










Paint correction consisted of Menzerna 106FA on a white pad using the Metabo at about 1500rpm

After that and another IPA wipedown the paint was cleaned using Werkstat Prime on a finishing pad with a DA to prep for the AJT LSP, Prime was left to cure for about 10 minutes before buffing off, IME waiting longer makes it a bit grabby to take off clean.

No correction shots as there was not much to capture at all on the silver paint

Lights got SIP and 85rd

Before



















End of day 1 left with all polishing done and the first of 4 coats of Werkstat AJT applied to the paint, plus I used the leatherique twins on the front seats to remove a slight oily appearance and restore a very natural matte finish

Leatherique Rejuv. Oil was heated up via heat gun on low setting 3-4 times before removing with pristine clean the following day










LSP: 4 coats Werkstat AJT over 2 days

Finished shots










Not bad for silver



















Sunshot on plastic trim (correction prior with SIP and 85rd) LSP on this was Menzerna Powerlock as it looks sharper on black than Werkstat IMO





































Inside for final wipedown



















Interior finished




























Super shiny tires ... my signature move :headbang:



















Final shot










Thanks for looking. My recent writeups have been a bit shorter as I just dont have the time to do step by step pics but my next writeup will be much more extensive.

Finally a short little video walkaround... taken with my phone :*


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

I always look forward to seeing your work, once again an amazing result :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, 

Nice to see your keeping busy :lol::lol: great work as always :thumb:

Mike and the team :wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Nice to see your keeping busy :lol::lol: great work as always :thumb:
> 
> Mike and the team :wave:


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

I lol'd at the "ass" sticker :lol:

Well done job

Greets, Hermann the German


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Hman said:


> I lol'd at the "ass" sticker :lol:
> 
> Well done job
> 
> Greets, Hermann the German


Eh, you need a little fun when your working sometimes. Welcome to DW Hermann :thumb:


----------

